# External Hard Drive



## lungare (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi,

I am using Window server2003, please help me on few queries.

1) I am not able to detect my "Maxtor External Hard Drive" in the window explorer and not showing any error message as well.

2) I want to keep dual "OS" in my machine and tried to install Window XP professional SP-2 in other drive (winserver2003 is already install other drive), but not able to do so.What could be the possible reasons,please provide the solutions.


Many thanks in adv.

Regards,

lungare


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Does the drive work on any other computer?


----------



## lungare (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi srhoades,

Yes, it is working on my friend's PC having "window XP professional SP-2".

Thanks,

Lungare


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

My only thought is that it is trying to assign it a drive letter already in use. Go to disk management and see if you can assing it a drive letter.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Do you have a free partition on that other drive for XP?

Right-click Computer > Manage > Disk Management.


----------

